# Err 02 with 16GB X2 PRO Eye-Fi Card - Canon T4i



## hgraf (Nov 10, 2013)

I'm a big fan of the Eye-fi memory cards. The flow is perfect for the kind of shooting I do. Yes, they aren't the fastest at transferring, and yes there are signal strength issues, but still for me they are ideal.

However, there is one issue which I'm seeing more and more often. When doing long shoots (50-100 shots within say 15 minutes) I start getting Err 02 errors, and images still in the buffer are lost. It's extremely annoying. 

It's been hard for me to replicate the error beyond just shooting alot and waiting for it to crop up.

I was wondering if anyone here has experienced the same error? If so what was your solution?

Thanks, TTYL


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 16, 2013)

If a memory card has some bad cells, you will occasionally hit one of them, when the camera tries to save a file.

You should try doing a low level card format, there should be a option to select it on the Format screen. A low level format writes to every memory location and will find / mark bad and defective spots. A conventional format does not check the cells, it merely marks them as available to overwrite in the FAT table.
Then, the camera body attempts to erase a sector before writing to it and it hangs.

A low level format of a SD card should be done once every few uses or whenever a problem crops up.

If the issue continues, most cards are guaranteed for 5 years or even life, so send it in to be replaced.


----------

